# My first successful OverClocking(3.06GHz ->3.72GHz)



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,
This is my first successful attempt in OCing. I have a P4 Prescott 524 3.06GHz processor, and yesterday when i try to re-install the OS i just accidentally come across a option called Jumper Free in BIOS and i start play with that.

After few tries, i found what is what?.Then i increase the FSB(used Linked Mode instead of Auto) gradually and OCed my proccy from 3.06 to 3.15GHz and it increased gradually and i reached 3.8GHz  at one stage.

But the system is not stable at that FSB and so i start decresing FSB gradually to see at which point the system is stable. Hurrah ! As a wonder my system was stable at 3.72GHz  . 

*rapidshare.com/files/188050807/OC-By-Me.JPG.html

Just download(just 89KB) this file and see what have i done?

After finding the stable FSB , i want to know the max limit of proccy and it goes upto 4.2GHz  , but of no use, coz after the Windows welcome screen , a BSOD appears. So i just stop by 3.72 GHz, and i want to check its stability.So i play GTA 4 three hours in a stretch without any hiccups(yup,at lowest settings) and no crash,no BSOD etc.

The only problem is the temperature is around 70-75 C and the noise is also high.
Anyway i am happy on my successful attempt of OCing. Now i know what you guys are talking about.

*EDITED :* 
As per topgear's suggestions , Orthos Test page and CPU_Z was added

*i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss123/pbrajkumar/CPU_Z.jpg

*i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss123/pbrajkumar/Orthos_Test_CPU.jpg


Just decrease the Clock speed by 35MHz and system was stable. Plz check those pics to see the ORTHOS TEST


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

hehe. congrats on your first Overclock. 

If you want to push more, apply some thermal paste (arctic cooler/cooler master) and try again. You may be able to touch 4GHz magic mark.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

I already touched it, but system crashes frequently , esp after few mins the desktop appears. Anyway i just buy thermal paste and will try pushing further, who knows even i OCed it to a 5GHz mark 
Anyway *desiibond*, i have a doubt.In everest report, it shows the Maximum Clock is 3800MHz.Is it possible to OC this to a 4GHz mark?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

can you give me the exact model number of your processor. The max OC limit depends on the core.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

I already mentioned it. Its Pentium 4 *524* Prescott one.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

yep. for your model, 3800 MHz is the max safe overclock on stock cooling.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it possible to hit 4ghz with old intel dual core?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

^^you mean Intel Core Duo??


----------



## fuzzz (Jan 23, 2009)

congrats rajkumar.. i know how it feels when u get your first ever stable overclock 
now try what desi suggested.. some arctic silver.. an after market cooler.. and some tweaking.. and u should get be able to get some more juice out of it


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

^^ Sure will do. I want to see how far it goes.


----------



## RMN (Jan 23, 2009)

wow cngrts mate!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Thanx


----------



## paroh (Jan 23, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Hi guys,
> This is my first successful attempt in OCing. I have a P4 Prescott 524 3.06GHz processor, and yesterday when i try to re-install the OS i just accidentally come across a option called *Jumper Free in BIOS *and i start play with that.
> 
> After few tries, i found what is what?.Then i increase the FSB(used Linked Mode instead of Auto) gradually and OCed my proccy from 3.06 to 3.15GHz and it increased gradually and i reached 3.8GHz   at one stage.
> ...




Can u please tell me whats the meaning of *Jumper Free in BIOS *and  which board u use for over clocking and Please tell the whole procedure of over clocking (Whether hard ware side over clocking or software level over clocking)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 23, 2009)

I am using ASUS P5N MX Mobo. In Advanced tab, there are list of options like Jumper Free, CPU Configuration, blah,blah.
 Enter Jumper Free option and change the FSB Mode from Auto to Linked(I am a novice in OC,so i select this) or Linked(if u r expert in OC).Change the FSB(QDR)Mhz,(this s how in my BIOS) value gradually and check the CPU speed at CPU configuration. thats it.


----------



## paroh (Jan 23, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I am using ASUS P5N MX Mobo. In Advanced tab, there are list of options like Jumper Free, CPU Configuration, blah,blah.
> Enter Jumper Free option and change the FSB Mode from Auto to Linked(I am a novice in OC,so i select this) or Linked(if u r expert in OC).Change the FSB(QDR)Mhz,(this s how in my BIOS) value gradually and check the CPU speed at CPU configuration. thats it.


My board don't have any such option please tell any utility that can help me over clocking


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 23, 2009)

P4's r hot anyways, but nice OC there, I wonder how much power it's sucking rite now......


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ lol.. Dude, i check the temp in BIOS and it shows 55 C, May be coz its not under load while in BIOS. And i haven't yet faced any problems with the OC and i try to push it further. I am planning to buy Artic Silver compund and a after market cooler,to know max limit it can ?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2009)

remember. Intel dual core processor is availble for 2.5k. Make sure you spend not more than 50% of this amount. coz if you are thinking of spending 2k or so, it's better to get a new processor.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2009)

Dude i'll wait and get a Quad Core a month or two later.As i just now bought two 320GB HDD.And planned to buy a 9500GT by end of next week.So i'll wait for another two months and get a Quad Core(may be a Q8200 or Q6600).
  BTW,I am going to buy Artic Silver for 350bucks and a Aric Cooling Pro fan for another 350bucks.So no harm for wallet.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 24, 2009)

Aric cooling pro??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, Artic Cooling Pro Cooling Fan.


----------



## amitash (Jan 24, 2009)

> Dude i'll wait and get a Quad Core a month or two later.As i just now bought two 320GB HDD.And planned to buy a 9500GT by end of next week.So i'll wait for another two months and get a Quad Core(may be a Q8200 or Q6600).



Get a cheaper core2duo procy and a better graphics card.....

Nice OC there comgrats ...I cant wait for a core i7 cpu cooler to take mine around 3.8-4Ghz.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 24, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Dude i'll wait and get a Quad Core a month or two later.As i just now bought two 320GB HDD.And planned to buy a 9500GT by end of next week.So i'll wait for another two months and get a Quad Core(may be a Q8200 or Q6600).
> BTW,I am going to buy Artic Silver for 350bucks and a Aric Cooling Pro fan for another 350bucks.So no harm for wallet.


Yup, April best time, sun seems bright, temps okay, it's heavenly, and proccs are calling u to be bought.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 27, 2009)

amitash said:
			
		

> Get a cheaper core2duo procy and a better graphics card.....
> 
> Nice OC there comgrats ...I cant wait for a core i7 cpu cooler to take mine around 3.8-4Ghz.


A Cheaper C2D? Man, the least we can get is E7300 that too for around 5.8k(here in Chennai). Wasn't other C2D proccys cheaper than this?
BTW Man, Whats ur proccy speed?



			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> Yup, April best time, sun seems bright, temps okay, it's heavenly, and proccs are calling u to be bought.


----------



## toofan (Jan 27, 2009)

Can Pentium D 2.8Ghz be also overclocked and to which extent. And my mobo also don't have any manual controls.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, if ur mobo is an Intel original, can't help.

I remember one of the PentiumD's go to 4GHz on stock.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Yup, April best time, sun seems bright, temps okay, it's heavenly, and proccs are calling u to be bought.



Explains why I brought mine on April 2 last year.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2009)

toofan.is.back said:


> Can Pentium D 2.8Ghz be also overclocked and to which extent. And my mobo also don't have any manual controls.



I've OCED my Pentium D 925 CPU to 3.73Ghz Last with Stock Cooler with 1.31V core voltage & it was stable.

@ rajkumar_pb

At that OC speed Run Orthos for atleast half an hour. See the Temps in Everest & tell US.

Post a CPU-Z screenshot by running orthos stress test & everest sensor/temp monitor option running. That will show you & us the temps at load,
stability & what cpu vcore voltage at full load.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 28, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Explains why I brought mine on April 2 last year.


Lolz


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 29, 2009)

@topgear

Orthos? I never heard about it.. Anyway i'll download  it and will post the screenies later.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup, it takes a few hours I guess, but it's a perfect test for stability.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @topgear
> 
> Orthos? I never heard about it.. Anyway i'll download  it and will post the screenies later.



Man. You surprised me 
It's a must have tool for any OCers out there. Get it from here :

*www.techpowerup.com/downloads/385a/orthos_exe_20060420.cab


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 30, 2009)

Man, its my OC'ing and i dont know much about it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

I think you have missed the word - first time 

BTW, Welcome to the world of OC


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 31, 2009)

First post edited. Added pics of Orthos test.. Have a look at them

Guys Orthos test finished and post the pics by editing the first post itself...
Plz have a look at that


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. But there is not any CPU temp is shown on any picture Coz you are using an old version of everest. 
Use HWmonitor to measure the CPU temp & voltages correctly.
*www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

Also don't halt the orthos stress test while taking the screenshot. Keep Orthos stress/blend test running & keep HWmonitor & CPU-Z windows open side by side. Then take the screen shot & post the result.

Do kkep in mind that the max volt range of your CPU is 1.4V but from the pic I can see It's going 1.38V @ idle condition so I think it will go beyond 1.4V under load.

Also your CPUs max temp limit is 67.7C. So keep the temp in check.


----------



## toofan (Feb 1, 2009)

I am having Hp Asterope 3 Motherboard and it don't have any overclocking settings.

Should I use software to overclock.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 2, 2009)

@topgear

I start the test and after few mins i slept. Suddenly when i woke up i see the Orthos still running and u see it run for 51minutes.So i am just sleepy and had no mind what i am doing. Plainly taking screenshot and copy it to my pen drive and again sleeping.Thats the reson behind that.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2009)

Just test with current version of CPU-Z which is 1.49 ( you are using 1.45 )

& the latest version of everest is 4.60 which is not free so I suggested HWmonitor.

I think downloading them & test your rigs stability & temp with them won't take much time 

BTW, Sleep in peace & I wish you sweet dreams


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 3, 2009)

@topgear 
Since i am doing some BIOS update kinda thing i dont have time to do the all and even i go to my room by 10PM and sleep by 11PM to ensure that i'm in office tomorrow by 10:30AM... So once i successfully finish updating BIOS, i'll do these stuffs and will post screenies. Till then , i am biting my nails for updating BIOS.

OFFTOPIC : 
Will i able to use CD Drive as the source to update BIOS.Like we use floppy drive and update it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2009)

Your mobo has a feature called EZ Flash - Just Use a USB pen drive to update the bios
though you can use floppy.

Last month I updated the bios of my friends asus mobo with a USB pen drive & it works without any issue.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2009)

Will update it by today night and inform u later on.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok. I will be waiting...................Wish you all the best ( assuming it's your 1st bios update experience )


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2009)

Geesh, i am unable to update the BIOS Successfully.After updating the BIOS and reboot the system the screen flicks continuosly..Then restore the BIOS using the old BIOS file i saved in USB drive.God will try the lower version 0702 today.(Yesterday i tried uodating the new 0802 version)


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Can I OC my P4 2.93Ghz 515?
On an Asus Board and Intel 915Chipset?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Give me ur Mobo model number and will tell u?


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, What about the bios update. Have you flashed with ver. 0702 ? Any success ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, with 0702 i update it successfully. But after reboot to Windows, i see occasional screen flickers which is very annoying. I am in mood of revert back the BIOS update to some other version and let see what happen


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> Hey, What about the bios update. Have you flashed with ver. 0702 ? Any success ?



Updated BIOS successfully with newer version(0802) using ASUS Update tool. No problems at all. But, when i previously did it with ASUS EZ Flash 2 , it gives me problems. Why it's so? Anyhow, i am now happy with my new BIOS update

Guys, have a question.
I got me Q8200 by tomorrow, as the vendor says it'll available only tomorrow. So if it put it with my Mobo, does it works? Or i have to OC the FSB to make it work. I am waiting for ur reply...


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2009)

Now that's odd. But I had updated the bios of my friends M2A-MX mobo using software as his bios doesn't supports updating from pen drive.

You don't have to OC the FSB. The new updated bios should automatically detect & set the correct FSB.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 14, 2009)

^^ thanks topgear.. And i notice it yesterday night. When i ran the new Everest, i wonder to see that my proccy show 3.06GHz, instead of 3.7GHz. Does a BIOS update revert back the changes i've made? Am i right?


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2009)

You are right.

BIOS update also clears the CMOS settings. So Bios loads it's default settings.
That's why your OCed proc is running @ it's default setting.

BTW, Did you get the new Q8200 ?


----------



## trishulpani (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats bro !!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2009)

@topgear
Since i buy Q8200 for credit, that took me some damn time to get that..
@trisulpani
Thanks dude


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 16, 2009)

^^How's Q8200?? Are you intend on OC'ing that proccy too?? Anyway, This is my first post in this thread, so Congratulations, budd.........

[offtopic: How much I will be able to OC my E8400 with Intel DG31PR, & with retail cooler?? Pls help me ]


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^How's Q8200?? Are you intend on OC'ing that proccy too?? Anyway, This is my first post in this thread, so Congratulations, budd.........
> 
> [offtopic: How much I will be able to OC my E8400 with Intel DG31PR, & with retail cooler?? Pls help me ]


Thanks dude

Guys, since i get it for credit my vendor fooling me around by say, i'll give it on monday/sunday or so. Anyhow i'll get that from him asap..

Yes, i intend to OC that procy somewhere between 2.8 to 3GHz..

With Intel boards. u cant OC ur proccy..So be satisifed with ur current speed and if u intend to OC, no option other than getting a new Mobo..like ASUS P5K PL CM one which i just now bought for my bro @ 2.5k...


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2009)

I've read that asus P5KPL-CM does supports OC but @ max 25-30% & it will not offer you any kind of mem speed & volt control while OCing.

I've bought one for my friend & was able to reach 2.6GHz witha e2200 without any prob. I havn't tried further.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 18, 2009)

@topgear
If thats true then i say its OK... coz i bought it for my bro,who is not into this OC stuff..
He is pretty satisfied with his system..
He have 
C2D @ 2.8GHz,2GB DDR2,P5K PL CM and a 8600GT...? 
He is not like me.. 
BTW Unable to buy the Q8200 due to problem with vendor.... Postponed the purchase to some other day...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations 
Whi+ch+++++++++ +mo+the+rb+oa+r+d do+ you+ u+se ?++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 19, 2009)

^^asus P5n Mx


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you playing GTA IV with OCed P4, eh??? How's AMD Phenom X4 9550 compared to Intel C2 Q8200??


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

Q8200 is better than Phenom X4 9550 & even 9950


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

Oooo!! Alright. Which is the best quad-core proccy in terms of only gaming?? Under Rs. 10K.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

under 10k Q8200. It's only Rs. 8.8K.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

+1 .. Q8200 was OCed better than Q6600 and performs better than Phenoms you mentioned....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 20, 2009)

^^It is having 4MB L2 cache, doesn't that affect in gaming??


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 20, 2009)

The difference is negligible.... like 2-4fps.... Does that affect ur gaming experience?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, it's a big difference for me! . Is it compared to Q6600 or what?? Anyway, in which proccy are you playing GTA IV??


----------



## acewin (Feb 20, 2009)

@nvidiageek, you really sound like a geek, but when you OC Q8200 its FPS comes out to be equal or more than Q6600, and again by a minor of 3-5 fps max.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 21, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Yeah, it's a big difference for me! . Is it compared to Q6600 or what?? Anyway, in which proccy are you playing GTA IV??


With P4 524 HT @ 3.72GHz.....


----------



## loktar (Feb 21, 2009)

amd x2 4000+ (2.1 ghz) oced to 2.62 ghz on stock hsf....


----------



## heartripple (Feb 22, 2009)

loktar said:


> amd x2 4000+ (2.1 ghz) oced to 2.62 ghz on stock hsf....



I have amd 4200 +  with Asus m2n m motherboard
But I am not able to get even 2.4 ghz mark.
After rebooting the error message says overclocking failed.



What to do yaar?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 22, 2009)

rajkumar_pb said:


> With P4 524 HT @ 3.72GHz.....



How much is your fps??? Can I use SetFSB soft. to OC my proccy???



acewin said:


> You really sound like a *geek*, but when you OC Q8200 its FPS comes out to be equal or more than Q6600, and again by a minor of 3-5 fps max.




Yeah, sure I am . And if we OC Q6600, then??


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

@ nvidiageek =- do you have a intel original mobo ?

Set FSB supports the follwing intel chipsets :

  440BX
  8xx
  9xx
  G33/P35/X38/X58 
  5000X/5400X

You can OC q6600 but before that get a good 3rd party HSF for the cpu.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, the one on my sig. Anyway, I used SetFSB, there was the number which was on my 'crystal'. But, when I increase, the PC hangs & I have to hard-restart. What's the problem??


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

To be frank - I've once used that soft two years ago or something - so I can't remeber.
the apps settiongs correctly.

But the reason your pc hangs when you oc is - your chipset is not supported by this software as I mentioned which intel chips this app supports.


> 440BX
> 8xx
> 9xx
> *G33/P35/X38/X58 *
> 5000X/5400X


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2009)

Alright, Is there any way I OC my proccy with this MoBo?? Any WAY!?!?


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

No,  buddy - I think there is no way to OC your proc with that original intel mobo.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2009)

@nvidiageek:
better u buy a new board which can OC well....


----------



## loktar (Mar 6, 2009)

heartripple said:


> I have amd 4200 +  with Asus m2n m motherboard
> But I am not able to get even 2.4 ghz mark.
> After rebooting the error message says overclocking failed.
> 
> ...




ok u did'nt say all the bios settings u tweaked but lemme try....
1st in the bios turn off cool n quiet..
set multiplier to highiest value....
now what i think that when u r oc ing , u r exceeding the ht speed (in bios says probably ldt frequency). u must always keep ldt bus = 1000 mhz.
so go to ldt settings and set it to 800mhz.
now return to the cpu settins page and set fsb to 250.

logic is at default settings, ldt is 1000 and fsb is 200 . so ldt multiplier is 1000/200(fsb)=5
when we set fsb to 250 , ldt at default becomes 250 * 5 = 1250 .we need to strap it to 1000.so change the frequency to 800. then it will b 4*250 =1000.
so if your highiest multiplier is 11,now cpu will run at 250*11=2750. i.e 2.75 ghz!
now go to the ram settings. if you are using 800mhz ram, u may want to set it to manual timing and run it at 667mhz . (if your ram is of reputed brand like corsair/kingston it may support this overclockin and you may run it at default 800mhz.mine is transcend 800mhz and runs fine at 800mhz + extra 100-150 mhz overclock)

note i have not tweaked the cpu voltage settings . this shall stay stable at default voltage.(mine does). run orthos or super pie for stability test.
so lets revise the final specs:

multiplier-- max
cool n quiet -- off
fsb -- 250 mhz
ldt freq--- 800 mhz
ram--- manual-- 667 mhz(in case of a 800 mhz ram)

hope that helps!

re: m2n is not an overtly oc friendly board so you may try gradually tuning the multiplier and fsb settings... if voltage tweakin options are provided ,you'l may try tweakin them at last but be cautious and patient because of the motherboard limitations.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok. Will you guys explain me briefly on OCing AMD Phenom II X4 920 with Gigabyte MA78GM-S2HP?? Please........


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

@nvidiageek
www.google.com


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2009)

^Hey man. Please help me, dude. I can't find any on "Google". Please help me!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

Just post the BIOS screen of the PC and will help you... OK..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, Thanks. BIOS coming through..............

Here's it. Taken from my N73 ME...
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/07032009429.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

@nvidiageek
Please post another pic of BIOS, after u've entered the option Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T).

I need to have a look at the options in that menu. Please post that too...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, but, do you know how to screenshot of BIOS within the computer???


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2009)

AFAIK,Its not possible.... 
BTW What happens to ur N73..?


----------



## heartripple (Mar 7, 2009)

loktar said:


> ok u did'nt say all the bios settings u tweaked but lemme try....
> 1st in the bios turn off cool n quiet..
> set multiplier to highiest value....
> now what i think that when u r oc ing , u r exceeding the ht speed (in bios says probably ldt frequency). u must always keep ldt bus = 1000 mhz.
> ...





Thanks for your reply.
I have set the multi plexer at its maximum point ( 11 x )
Cool n quite = off
FSB @ 225 Mhz
I am using stock heatsink and fan.
Now my CPU is runnig at 2.48 Ghz
But now the temprature of CPU and Motherboard is going up to 54 degree C after half an hour of gaming session.

Is it good?
What is the ideal temp?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2009)

OK, here's it.......
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/07032009088.jpg
Now help me, please..............


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> OK, here's it.......
> *i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/07032009088.jpg
> Now help me, please..............



Take a look @ here :

*www.overclock.net/amd-general/307316-offical-overclocking-guide-amd-socket-am2.html

Hope this helps.

I think that will get you rid off posting too many bios screenshots. Happy OCing 

BTW, Do you have 6667 Mhz Ram. If yes then it's going to bottleneck your OC potential. Try to get some DDR2 1066Mhz Ram or atleast 800 Mhz ram.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2009)

^^Yes, he's having 667MHz RAM. I think it's enough, 'cause he's only intending on OCing it to 3.0 or 3.1GHz margin. It's enough, right??
Anyway, ThanQ very much, budd


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2009)

It may be enough but I cannot guarantee it


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

great...enjoy bro


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2009)

^For who??
@topgear - It's enough he said. He OCed it with an app which came with the MoBo called: ET5Pro. He OCed it to 3008.97MHz & it's stable and the temps are around 38-40


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ good to hear that nvidiageek.... Aren't you going to OC ur E8400?


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^For who??
> @topgear - It's enough he said. He OCed it with an app which came with the MoBo called: ET5Pro. He OCed it to 3008.97MHz & it's stable and the temps are around 38-40



Thats pretty good ocing without changing bios settings manually.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2009)

@rajkumar - No, no new MoBo now, 'cause the boards are near. Maybe after the exams are over.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> Thats pretty good ocing without changing bios settings manually.


Like the AI OCing utility with the ASUS P5K PL VM/CM ones...



nvidiageek said:


> @rajkumar - No, no new MoBo now, 'cause the boards are near. Maybe after the exams are over.


 
Hope you get a good mobo the next time, unlike your current DG31PR...


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2009)

*@ rajkumar_pb* -  I'm not sure if asus p5kpl-cm supports AI ocing utility. coz I couuld not find any AI ocing tool on download section.

*support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5KPL-CM


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> *@ rajkumar_pb* -  I'm not sure if asus p5kpl-cm supports AI ocing utility. coz I couuld not find any AI ocing tool on download section.
> 
> *support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5KPL-CM



Yes, it will. In the BIOS screen you'll see a option called AI OCing, and some predefined OCing profiles were been found there. Like 5%, 10% upto 35%. If you choose Manual, you may OC it as you wish. And i am not tell about any Utility that we OC from WIndows itself. Sorry dude, if it confused you.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok. Buddy. I know there are oc profile in bios of those mobo.

 I thought youy are talking about AI booster windows app


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 14, 2009)

OFFTOPIC: I think this thread should be renamed as "OverClocking Thread", eh? Anyone can post queries about OCing. How's it??


----------



## loktar (Mar 20, 2009)

heartripple said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I have set the multi plexer at its maximum point ( 11 x )
> Cool n quite = off
> FSB @ 225 Mhz
> ...



well i think 54 degrees is ok ... i personally try keep it below 55 degrees....
at idle my specs are cpu and mobo both around 36 degrees.... at load cpu temp shoots max to 55 degrees ,mobo 42 degrees...
i haven't figured out the ideal temps but somewhere(i don't quite remember ) i read that upto 65 degrees is normal while overclockin (but i won't vouch for it...)
you may try application of arctic silver 5 between cpu and heatsink....claims to reduce temp by 8 to 10 degrees
in general 71 degrees is considered the threshold for amd x2 series.... so as long it is below 60 degrees it should be fine..
you make take a further look...*www.technibble.com/what-is-my-computers-maximum-cpu-temperature/


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> OFFTOPIC: I think this thread should be renamed as "OverClocking Thread", eh? Anyone can post queries about OCing. How's it??


Ofcourse, its a good idea, if and only if no other threads like that name already exists....
Will search and decide about it...


----------

